# [EVDL] Homemade 3-Phase Controller (was hall sensors on 3 phase motor)



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Jon,
You're right about the need to understand motor controller design. I
do at least have a couple of physics courses under my belt and I have
a pretty fair understanding of how to physically build the controller,
though fair is a relative term.

After reading Bob Brant's book, Build Your Own Electric Vehicle, I was
under the impression that the MC33033, MC33034 and MC33035 were all
capable of running a 3 phase inductance motor. In fact, the book
states, "Lets take a brief look at an actual Motorola AC motor
controller design base on the MC33033." Later in the section it says,
"The best way to change the frequency in an AC induction motor is to
change the frequency of its stator voltage." The chapter definitely
says that the MC33033 will run a 3 phase induction motor, but nowhere
does the spec sheet for the IC indicate that this is possible. Weird.

The steepest part of the learning curve for me is going to be
programming a programmable microcontroller. I have not done a lot of
programming outside of Matlab in my engineering class and none of
those Matlab programs were for motor control. I was pretty excited to
find an IC that didn't require programming. I realize that a
programmable chip would be preferable, and at this point I realize
that I have no choice, but given the choice I would have opted to
build my first controller with out any programing. After all, as
design difficulty goes up, the likelihood of project completion goes
down.

You're also right about having to tune the code to my application. I
don't know of anyone with a 460Vrms system. I did see a Suzuki Samurai
on the Austin EV site, but his voltage was lower too. That and he was
using a 3 phase controller from a CNC machine or some such thing.

Anyway, back to reading.

Thanks again for the replies.

Brian Jackson


> Brian-
> I don't want to discourage you from making your own controller. It is very
> possible. Just not with the chip you're talking about. On the other hand,
> you'd better make darn sure you understand what is going on, because I don't
> know of an off-the-shelf single-chip solution for driving an AC induction
> motor for EV use (there are some appropriate for washing machines and the
> like). You'll have to write the drive code yourself - (or adapt sample
> code) AND more importantly tune the control system to your motor
> characteristics, bus voltage, current levels, ect.
> Jon
>
>> Thanks both of you. I am pretty busy reading all the documents in the
>> previous message  Most of it is familiar, but I figure I should read it
>> all just to be sure.

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

This will definitely not run an AC induction motor.
I have designed controls for 100k plus BLDC motors
with the MC33035 and it works quite well.
Check out this
http://www.onsemi.com/pub_link/Collateral/MC33035-D.PDF
and this
http://www.onsemi.com/pub_link/Collateral/AN1321-D.PDF
and this
http://www.onsemi.com/pub_link/Collateral/AN1101-D.PDF
and,
http://www.onsemi.com/pub_link/Collateral/AN1046-D.PDF
This chip was developed in the early 90's I believe
and is specific to BLDC control.
The main datasheet says it can be used for brush motor
design, but I've never tried using it this way.

If you want to do AC motor control, I recommend using
the newer DSP's with application notes, such as the
dsPIC30F2010,
http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/en/AppNotes/00908B.pdf
and an introduction,
http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/en/AppNotes/AC%20Induction%20Motor%2000984a.pdf
Have fun, and keep us updated!
Rod
http://picasaweb.google.com/home



> --- [email protected] wrote:
> 
> > Hi Jon,
> > You're right about the need to understand motor
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

When you get it done and working let me know I have one of those motors just
waiting for a controller, but I need 220 volts as I an not into having to
carry that many batteries or because it is AC are you going to just use an
inverter?



> <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Hi Jon,
> > You're right about the need to understand motor controller design. I
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> You're also right about having to tune the code to my application. I
> don't know of anyone with a 460Vrms system.

Mine for one is being built as 740VDC nominal, so it's going
to be >500V rms on the stator windings.

--
Victor
'91 ACRX - something different

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Metric Mind <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > > You're also right about having to tune the code to my application. I
> > > don't know of anyone with a 460Vrms system.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

If you get one built you then know how cost effective it is to use, so keep
us posted
Thanks

On Wed, May 21, 2008 at 11:03 AM, Brian Jackson <[email protected]>
wrote:

>


> Metric Mind <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> > > > You're also right about having to tune the code to my application. I
> > > > don't know of anyone with a 460Vrms system.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> [email protected] wrote:
> > After reading Bob Brant's book, Build Your Own Electric Vehicle, I
> > was under the impression that the MC33033, MC33034 and MC33035 were
> > all capable of running a 3 phase inductance motor... but nowhere does
> ...


----------

